# Capt. Hollis Forrester "East Matagorda" Big Girls!



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

It's been fabulous out here and only getting better. With easy limits of Trout and Redfish and also photoed a beautiful 28" at 8.5 lbs ,2 25" Flounder and several 5 lb Trout plus Several Redfish to 7 lbs all taken on Down South Lures and Egret Lures while drifting . I've had 5 trips in a row from Wednesday to Sunday and every day limits. The beauty of this is that this is just beginning for us and looking forward to one heck of a Spring. The bay is in excellent shape and the fish are super fat. Slow rolling those lures with a 1/4 oz jig and using those nice new Tide Rods has been our key and we will continue to keep that presentation. The bait camps are beginning to carry live shrimp so don't forget about the kiddos to enjoy these great times. Thank You for reading the report and don't forget to introduce someone new to the great outdoors. For available dates contact me , Capt. Hollis Forrester and I'll get you out here for a great time. I am launching out of Sargent right now and fishing East Matagorda Bay so if your heading in from Houston It's going to be much closer for you.:texasflag
979-236-3115.
[email protected] 
www.capthollisforrester.com
www.fishingmatagordabay.com


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*photo*

photo


----------

